# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  حصري: قصيدة (دمَاج) .. للشيخ/ محمد الفراج

## سالم السمعاني

دمـــاجدار الحديث دعتك في دمّاج .. فأَعد خيل ذويك للإسراجِ
وانهض بكل مثقف ومهند .. صافي الحديدة باترٍ فلاج
وبكل مَـمْرور العريكة ضيغم .. متمزقٍ من قهره دلّاج
يغلي من القهر المبرِّح صدره .. غلْيَ الوطيس وثائرٍ هداج
أحلى مكانٍ عنده وأعزُّه .. فوق المِهار وتحت كل عجاج
اليوم يومك أيها البطل الذي .. عشقته كل لعوبة مِغناج
حورية تاقت إلى مستشهد .. نورا يضيء ككوكب وهّاج
لا تبق منهم لا أبا لأبيهمو .. أهلَ الخيانة أعبدَ الأعلاج
النائبين عن المجوس بحربهم .. أحفاد نوشروان أو مهراج
أعداء أصحاب النبي وأهله .. أنصار أهل الشرك والإعواج
تركوا النصارى واليهود ويمموا .. أهل الحديث أئمة الإخراج
أهل العقيدة في البيان كشامة .. والسنة الغراء والمنهاج
قصفا وخسفا من سواد قلوبهم .. قصفا يذكّر ضربة الأبراج
بالراجمات القاذفات جهنما .. وبصائدات الميج والميراج
لهفي على أهل الحديث بصعدة .. خذلوا فأين إعانة المحتاج
أين الجماهير التي من حشدها .. ضاق الفضاء وسُدَّ كل فِـجاج
أين الملايين التي إن أقبلت .. بمظاهرات المائج الهياج
أوَ ما أتاهم أن إخوانا لهم .. في غاية الضراء والإِحواج
حربا وتجويعا وبردا فاتكا .. بالناس قبل قذائف الإرباج
ضُرِب الحصار عليهمو بجحافل .. وبسور نار حولهم كسياج
ليسلِّموا حصن الحمى أو يهلِكوا .. هُلْك الفناء وميتةَ الإحراج
لا يرعوون عن الحرائر مزقت .. أجسادها قناصة الإمهاج
قَنْصَ المَقاتِلِ في القلوب رصاصُها .. أو في الدماغ بوقعها الفَجاج
لم يرحموا شيخا ولا زمِنا ولا .. زَغْبا كزَغْب حواصل الدَّراج
يارُبَّ أرملة تُساهر ليلها .. تبكي بدمع هاطل ثجّاج
جوعانة شُغلت بجوع يتيمها .. عجزت عن الإرضاع والإملاج
نادتك واغوثاه هل من منجد؟ .. ذي عزة وحمية وهياج
غلت الكبود من الغليل كأنما .. تُكوى بمحمّر الحديد وسَاج
ناديتكم وأنا ابن أحمد فافتحوا .. آذانكم لنِذارة الفرَّاج
من قبل أن تُلقى جموعُ جيوشهم .. في عُقرنا بمشارف الأفلاج
يا أهل (وادعةٍ) و(وائلةٍ) ويا .. دهم الفدا وعَبيدة الأفراج
يا أهل (بيضانٍ) ويا حَدَأَ العلا .. يا كل (حاشدَ) يا (بَكيل الناجي)
ايتوا بجمعكم الرهيب وأغرقوا ..  نار المجوس بهادر الأمواج
سُلوا السيوف وكَسِّروا أجفانها .. فاليومُ يومُ كريهة وشِجاج
وبمَيْسِم النار المُـحَمّى طهّروا .. جسد اليمان ببَطِّ ذا الخُــرَّاج
ثم احسِموا الداء الدَّويَّ بكَـيَّة .. تجتث أصل النَتْن والإخماج
كُرُّوا عليهم كَـرَّة عربيةً .. يمنيةً أمميةَ الأفواج
حتى تذيبوهم ويُسحقَ جمعُهم .. مثل الفرات أَذابَ ملح أجاج
وتحطموا بنيانهم مِزَقاً فلا .. جبرا لكسرهمو ككسر زُجاج
اقضوا على الجرذ اللعين فإنه .. أهلُ النجاسة مصدر الإزعاج
لا تقطعوا ذيل الخبيث وتتركوا .. رأسا فيذكي جذوة الأجاج
لا يقمعُ الأوغاد إلا ضربةٌ .. من ماجد ومهند بلاج
فهمو همو أهل الشِّقاق بكوفة .. لما رُموا بكِنانة الحجاج
أحفاد ذاك العلقمي وإنهم .. لعِلاقِمٌ بمَذَاقة الـمُجَّاج
مستدرجَ الأعداء نحو بلاده .. فأتوا بجيش كالظلام الداجي
ما كان أسعد قلبه لما رأى .. شعب البلاد يباد ذبح دجاج
حث المجوس الحوث حتى أصبحوا .. لهوى المجوس كما قطيع نعاج
واحسرتا أين العقيدة والعروبة والحمية يا يمان التاج
هانت نفوسكمو فصار شريفكم .. للفرس عبدَ السوط والكرباج
ما الفرق بين عبيد فرس والذي .. للروم عبدٌ خادم لخواج
لله في جبل البراقة عصبة .. جعلوه للفردوس كالمعراج
متألهين بذي الحياة فمالهم .. من نزوة وغريزة من حاج
مخشوشنين تمعددوا لم يركنوا .. فيها لعيشة مترف ومساج
فبمثلهم بعد الإله رجاؤنا .. وبنصر ربي لا يخيب الراجي

محمد بن أحمد الفراج
الرياض

----------

